# From puppy to adult food?



## chili (May 27, 2011)

At what age can I start Chili on adult food? He thinks big sister food is the greatest thing in the world he will gobble it like candy. Silly thing is its the same brand Blue Buffalo. but big sister get the limited ingredient and I would rater feed him the reg freedom adult.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am currently transitioning Toby from Blue Buffalo Small Breed Puppy to Acana Pacifica. He is 8.5 months old and neutered- he is done growing, so I decided it was time.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have always feed my puppies, puppy food for 2 years. But I am making Amberleah now.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You should not feed puppy food beyond spay or neuter. Better yet, never feed puppy food and instead feed a balanced all life stage food (MUST be marked All Life Stage...not just an adult food).


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> You should not feed puppy food beyond spay or neuter. Better yet, never feed puppy food and instead feed a balanced all life stage food (MUST be marked All Life Stage...not just an adult food).


I had Pom's and my vet said they need that extra nutrition up to 2 years never had a problem. I don't with Amberleah lou lou I make all her food.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> I had Pom's and my vet said they need that extra nutrition up to 2 years never had a problem. I don't with Amberleah lou lou I make all her food.


Most vets have little to no training in nutrition. The recommendation to stop feeding puppy food at time of spay or neuter is from people and breeders that raise dogs and actually understand the effect of nutrition (or too much of it) on dogs...vets get 2 days of training on nutrition in vet school and it's sponsored by one of the big food companies - Science Diet or Royal Canin. I personally have seen puppy food cause developmental issues in toy breeds. And, enough times that I personally would also feed in accordance with the recommendations of the American Kennel Club if I were going to feed a puppy food in the first place, and stop at the time of spay or neuter.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> You should not feed puppy food beyond spay or neuter. Better yet, never feed puppy food and instead feed a balanced all life stage food (MUST be marked All Life Stage...not just an adult food).


I've noticed that the all life stages food does not have DHA. Should I add fish oil till he is a year old?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

chili said:


> I've noticed that the all life stages food does not have DHA. Should I add fish oil till he is a year old?


A good all life stage food SHOULD have DHA...but if a food didn't then I would definitely not give it to a puppy.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

:coolwink:You usually have to e-mail companies to find out DHA content, for whatever reason, though, I have noticed. Unless Salmon Oil is listed as an ingredient -- that is a source of DHA.


----------

